# Warrior Dash Amesbury June 25/26



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.warriordash.com/register2011_new_england.php#

Who's in?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2011)

interesting

drive by there every day.  still has a pretty solid patch of snow on the hill


----------



## powbmps (Apr 19, 2011)

We've got a big crew from New London coming down :lol:.  Should be interesting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2011)

Saturday is full. Doing Sunday, the 11am "wave" ...


----------



## powbmps (Jun 22, 2011)

Bumping this back up.  Good luck wa-loaf!  Anyone else doing this thing?  

We've got 14 people coming down for the 11:00 wave on Saturday.  Staying at some dive in Hampton Beach Saturday night.  Yee-haw.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 26, 2011)

Wa-loaf, how was it today?

Over 10,000 people ran the course on Saturday.  Muddy as a mofo!  18 people from our area showed up.  One of the women took off and ended up 649th overall.  The rest of us stuck together and ended up around 7,200th :lol:.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2011)

Today was fun. It was basically 3 miles of ankle to knee deep mud with a few token obstacles thrown in. I was actually cruising past most people on the muddy downhills, skiing skills coming to use lol. Not sure about the others but I came in 1675 of 4953 (114 of 253 for men 40-44).

My crew today I'm on the left:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn

where did they park everyone?  offsite with a shuttle in?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Damn
> 
> where did they park everyone?  offsite with a shuttle in?



We were shuttled in from a community college an exit down 495.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2011)

must suck to be the one who has to clean those shuttle buses after that event :lol:

I'm just having a hard time wrapping my mind around 10K people being there.  That's crazy for a not very large facility


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> must suck to be the one who has to clean those shuttle buses after that event :lol:



The had "showers" two snow guns going full blast ... actually not very effective and rather uncomfortable ..



deadheadskier said:


> I'm just having a hard time wrapping my mind around 10K people being there.  That's crazy for a not very large facility



They are spread out through the day. Wave's went out every 1/2 hour all day long so there probably weren't more than 2k people there at a time.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 26, 2011)

On Saturday they had parking in a big field that turned into a mud pit.  4x4 vehicles were getting stuck.  They had an excavator there pulling cars out.  People were pissed.  Maybe they gave up on that idea for Sunday.

They were letting people go in groups of 600.  Here's the tail end of one of the waves leaving the start.

A simple garden hose would have worked a lot better than that fan gun.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice work guys! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 27, 2011)

powbmps said:


> On Saturday they had parking in a big field that turned into a mud pit.  4x4 vehicles were getting stuck.  They had an excavator there pulling cars out.  People were pissed.  Maybe they gave up on that idea for Sunday.



Yeah, they had it closed and were turning us away.


----------

